# مصطلحات فنية ميكانيكا سيارات



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

A
absorber*************************** * ممتص
shock absorber****** ممتص الصدمات
accelerating pump *** مضخة تعجيل
acceleration ************** عجلة تزايدية
accelerator*************** ********* *معجل
accelerator pedal ******** دواسة تعجيل
accessories*************** ملحقات تكميلية
ageing************* إزمان - التأثير بالزمن
anchor pin******** مسمار - بنز تثبيت
angle******** زاوية
angle of lock**** زاوية الزنق
annular***** حلقى
annular groove********* تجويف حلقى
arm ******** ذراع - ساعد
pitman arm**** *ذراع بتمان
rocker arm***** ذراع ترجيحية - مترجحة
armature ********** عضو إنتاج
assembly****** *جمع - تجميع
atomizing action******* فعل التذرية
automatic********* أوتوماتي
auxiliary gearbox**** ******* صندوق التروس المساعد**** - فتيس الغرز
axle *** محور - دنجل
floating axle**** محور طافى
front axle******* *محور أمامى
rear axle** ****** محور خلفى
axle shaft* ****** عمود المحور



أعلى	B 
backfire****** إشتعال خلفى - عطس
backlash********** خلوص - بوش
back pressure***** ضغط خلفى - مرتد
baffle********* حارف - معترض
balance******** *موازنة
balance weight****** ثقل موازنة
ball *********** كرة - بلية
ball bearing******* *محمل ذو كريات - رولمان بلى
ball & socket joint************ وصلة كروية - مفصل كروى
bar*** *قضيب
torsion bar* *قضيب لى
battery***** بطارية
storge* battery**** بطارية اختزانية
bead ( of tyre )**** *** شفة إطار
beam********** عارضة
bearing********* محمل - كرسى تحميل
bearing shells**************** نصفا سبيكة المحمل
bleeding**** *إستنزاف - إخراج الهواء
air bleeding*** *إستنزاف الهواء
brake bleeding***** *إستنزاف الفرامل
injection pump bleeding****** *إستنزاف مضخة الحقن
belt*********** سير
V-belt**** Vسير على شكل
body*********** جسم
chassisless body***** جسم عديم الإطار
body of oil**************** قوام الزيت
bottom dead centre********** *النقطة الميتة السفلى
bracket*** كتيفة - مسند
brake*** *فرملة
air brake****** *** فرملة هوائية
brake band******* طوق الفرملة
contracting brake***** فرملة إنقباضية
disk brake*** *فرملة قرصية
brake drum** *دارة الفرملة* - طنبورة
braking effect**** الفعل الفرملى
expanding brake** فرملة إنفراجية
foot brake** فرملة القدم
hand brake**** فرملة يدوية
brake lining**** بطانة-تيل الفرامل
brake pedal *** دواسة الفرامل
brake master cylinder***** أسطوانة الفرملة الرئيسية - الماستر الرئيسى
brake wheel cylinder******* أسطوانة فرملة العجلة - ماستر العجلة
brush**** فرشاة
button***** زر


أعلى* C 

cam**** كامة
camshaft********* عمود الكامات
overhead camshaft *** عمود كامات علوى
camber*** الكامبر - ميل العجلة الأمامية عن المستوى الرأسى
camber angle** *زاوية الكامبر
capacity** *سعة
car - motor car*** *سيارة
passenger car* سيارة ركوب
carburetor*** مغذى - كاربوريتور
caster****** الكاستر- التراوح الميلى- الميل الخلفى للمحور الأمامى عن المستوى الرأسى
caster angle** زاوية الكاستر
contact* تلامس - ملامسة
contact arm*** ذراع التلامس - الريشة
contact breaker*** قاطع التلامس
casing*** مبيت - علبة
castings*** مسبوكات
central lubrication*** تزييت مركزى
central chassis lubrication***** التزييت المركزى للشاسيه
central tubular frame**** إطار معدنى أنبوبى متوسط
cetane****** سيتين
cetane numer**** *العدد السيتينى
chain**** جنزير - سلسلة - كاتينة
change speed gear *** صندوق التروس
channel** *مجرى
charge*** *شحنة
chassis **** شاسيه
chassisless - frameless body *** جسم عديم الإطار
checking *مراجعة - فحص وتفتيش
check valve** *صمام لا رجوعى - صمام تحكم
chip** *جذاذة - رايش
choke *** خانق
choke valve**** صمام خانق
circuit***** دائرة كهربية
short circuit** دائرة قصر
clearance***** خلوص
clogging****** إنسداد
clutch**** قابض - دبرياج
clutch lining*** بطانة - تيل القابض
clutch pedal**** دواسة القابض
cock***** محبس - جزرة
fuel cock ** محبس - جزرة الوقود
coil**** *ملف
ignition coil**** ملف الإشعال - البوبينة
coil spring****** ياى حلزونى
combustion***** إحتراق
precombustion*** إحتراق متقدم
commutator**** عضو توحيد
component***** *جزء مكون - مركبة
compression*** إنضغاط
precompression***** إنضغاط متقدم
compression ratio** *نسبة الإنضغاط
compression space *** حيز الإنضغاط
compression stroke**** شوط الإنضغاط
compressor***** ضاغط - كمبريسور
air compressor******* ضاغط هواء
condenser****** *مكثف - كوندنسر
connecting rod*** ذراع التوصيل - البيل
connection**** *توصيل - وصلة
parallel connection*** *توصيل على التوازى
series connection***** *توصيل على التوالى
series parallel connection****** توصيل توازى على التوالى
contact***** تلامس- ملامسة
contact breaker******* قاطع تلامس
contact points********* نقط تلامس
coolant********** مبرد - سائل تبريد
cooling******** *تبريد
cooling ribs****** *ضلوع - رياش تبريد
cooling system**** دورة تبريد
forced circulation cooling****** تبريد جبرى
thermosiphon cooling***** *تبريد بالمثعب الحرارى - بتيارات الحمل
core**** *قلب
corrosion****** *تآكل- صدأ
countershaft***** عمود مناول
cover**** غطاء
crank***** مرفق
crankcase****** علبة المرفق
crankpin*** محور المرفق
crankshaft**** عمود مرفقى - كرنك
current******* *تيار كهربى
cut out****** قاطع تيار - كات آوت
cycle****** دورة
cylinder******* أسطوانة
cylinder block****** كتلة - مجمع الأسطوانات
cylinder head********* رأس الأسطوانات - وش السلندر
cylinder liner****** بطانة الأسطوانة - الشميز

D
damper **** مضائل
vibration damper** مضائل إهتزازات
dashboard******* لوحة مفاتيح - لوحة بيان - تابلوه
dead centrer *** نقطة ميت
bottom dead centre(B.D.C)**** *النقطة الميتة السفلى
top dead centre (T.D.C)* ** النقطة الميتة العليا
defect********** عيب - عطل
detonation***** *فرقعة - خبط - تصفيق - وهو الانفجار اللحظى
diamagnetic***** *ديا مغناطيسى - ذو مغناطيسية ضعيفة
diaphram******* رق
differential****** فرقى
differential gear***** ترس فرقى
differential unit ****** مجموعة تروس فرقية - الكرونة
dim*** *معتم
dimmer screen****** حاجب إعتام
dipstick******* ********* *عصا قياس
disk************* ********* قرص
disk brake********** فرملة قرصية
disk clutch*********** قابض قرصى
single disk clutch********* قابض مفرد القرص
distributor**** *موزع كهربائى - أسبراتير
drag link******** *وصلة جر - ساعد توجيه
drum*** دارة- طنبورة
wheel drum** *** دارة العجلة
duplex brake**** *فرملة مزدوجة

E
eccentric** ** قرص لا متمركز - إكسنتريك
efficiency***** *كفاءة
electrode**** إلكترود - قطب
earth electrode******** قطب أرضى
engine**** *محرك
air cell engine***** *محرك ذو خلية هوائية
centre sphere engine*** *محرك ذو غرفة إحتراق كروية مركزية
diesel engine****** محرك ديزيل
four stoke cycle carburetor engine *محرك ديزيل رباعى الأشواط
petrol engine** محرك بنزبن
precombusion chamber engine*** محرك ذو غرفة إحتراق متقدم
rotary disk engine*** محرك بقرص دوار - ذو قرص دوار
solid injection engine*** *محرك ذو حقن مباشر
swirl chamber engine** محرك ذو غرفة دوامية
two stroke cycle carburetor engine *محرك بنزين ثنائى الأشواط
two stroke cycle diesel engine *محرك ديزيل ثنائى الأشواط
exhaust***** عادم
exhaust manifold**** مجمع العادم
exhaust stroke ***** شوط العادم
exhaust valve******** *صمام العادم

F
fan***** *مروحة
feed*** تغذية
feed lines*** خطوط تغذية
feed pump**** مضخة تغذية
feeler******* مقياس تحسسى - مجس -فلر
filter****** مرشح
air filter****** مرشح هواء
oil bath air filter******** مرشح هواء ذو حمام زيت
wet air filter******* مرشح هواء مبتل - مشبع بالزيت
oil filter****** *مرشح وقود
fuel filter**** *مرشح زيت
filter insert**** *عنصر ترشيح - القلب
flame***** لهب
flame propagation******** إمتداد اللهب
flange****** شفة - فلانشة
flicker******** *إرتعاش
float********** عوامة
carburetor float******* عوامة المغذى
float needle***** أبرة العوامة
floating axle**** محور طافى
flywheel********* حدافة - فولان
fork********** شوكة
frame******** إطار معدنى
free wheel****** عجلة مطلقة
friction******* إحتكاك
static friction******** إحتكاك إستاتيكى - ثابت
front axle****** محور أمامى
front wheel drive******* ** جر أمامى - العجلتان الأماميتان هما المديرتان
fuel********* وقود
fuel** filter**** مرشح وقود
fuel injection******* حقن وقود
fuel pump******* مضخة وقود
fuel system******** دورة وقود
fuse**** *مصهر - فيوز

G
gauge***** محدد قياس
pressure gauge******** محدد قياس الضغط
metal gauze******* شاش معدنى - شبكة معدنية
gap********** فتحة - ثغرة
gasket****** حشية - جوان
gauze****** *شاش - شبكة
gearbox**** صندوق التروس
bevel gear****** ترس مخروطى
cluster gear**** ترس عنقودى
dog clutch gear**** *ترس بقابض كلابى
gear shifting******* نقل التروس
gear shift lever**** *ذراع نقل التروس - عصا الفتيس
planetary***** *تروس كوكبية
sliding gear***** ترس منزلق
spur gear**** *ترس مستقيم - بأسنان مستقيمة
synchromesh gear * تروس متزامنة السرعة - التعشيق
general overhaul*** ** إصلاح عام - عمرة عمومية
generator****** مولد - دينامو
governor****** حاكم
centrifugal governor**** حاكم طارد مركزى
grease******** شحم
grease gun *مشحمة - مدفعة شحم
grease nipple****** حلمة تشحيم
greasing******** *تشحم
gripper*********** قابض
groove*********** تجويف
annular groove******* تجويف حلقى

H
hand brake******* فرملة يدوية
hand pump******* *مضخة يدوية - مضخة تحضير
head light***** مصباح أمامى
heel********* *عقب - كعب
hinge******** *مفصلة
horn*********** بوق - كلاكس
hub************* صرة
wheel hub************ صرة العجلة
hydraulic******* هيدروليكى - يعمل بالسائل

I
idler gear *ترس وسيط
idling speed****** سرعة التباطؤ
ignition********* إشعال
ignition coil********** ملف إشعال
ignition lock********** قافل إشعال
mageto *ignition**** إشعال بمغناطيس
ignition sequence*** ** ترتيب الإشعال
ignition system******** دورة الإشعال
impeller *** دافعة - مروحة
inflation***** نفخ
tyre inflation****** نفخ الإطار
injection****** حقن
petrol injection****** *حقن البنزين
injector***** حاقن - رشاش
inspection******** فحص - تفتيش
insulation********* عزل
insulator********* عازل

J
jack********* رافعة أرضية -كوريك
jacket****** دثار
water jacket***** دثار مائى
jet*********** منفث
joint******** وصلة
ball and socket joint***** وصلة كروية
cardan joint**** ***** ****** وصلة كردان
flexible-disk joint********** وصلة ذات قرص مرن
spherical joint************** *وصلة كروية

K
king pin******** المسمار الرئيسى - لمحور دوران العجلة الأمامية
king pin inclination******** زاوية ميل المسمار الرئيسى
knock******* خبط - دق - طرق
knuckle***** *مفصل
knuckle joint******* وصلة مفصلية

L
lamp************* مصباح- لمبة
head lamp******** مصباح أمامى
twin filament lamp******** *لمبة مزدوجة الفتيلة
latch********* سقاطة
layshaft***** عمود مناول
leakage******* تسرب
lean mixture*********** خليط مفتقر
lever************* ذراع - رافعة
drag lever********* ذراع السحب
tyre lever********* *ذراع تركيب الإطارات- لافيه
lighting************ إضاءة - إنارة
lighting system******** مجموعة الإضاءة
limousine******* ليموزين - سيارة ركوب فاخرة
liner************ بطانة - شميز
dry liner********* بطانة جافة
wet liner********* *بطانة مبتلة
lining********* تبطين
load*** حمل
full load****** حمل كامل
lubricant****** مادة تزييت - مزيت
lubrication *** تزييت - تشحيم
lubrication chart****** جدول - لوحة التشحيم
lubricator******** مزيت


M
magento ignition****** إشعال بمغنيط
maintenance*********** صيانة
manifold************** مجمع
exhaust manifold******** مجمع العادم
intake manifold********** *مجمع السحب
mechanism*********** آلية
meshing******** تعشيق
misfiring********** تفويت الشرارة
mixture*********** خليط
motor car******* سيارة
motor vehicle*********** مركبة
muffler************ خافض صوت - شكمان
mushroom***** عيش الغراب

N
needle******* أبرة
feeler needle******** أبرة تحسسية
float needle
neutral******* محايد
neutral position******* وضع محايد
nipple******** حلمة - لاكور
nozzle******* فوهة - فونيه
injection nozzle****** فوهة الحقن
multihole nozzle***** فوهة متعددة الفتحات
pintle nozzle***** فوهة بمحور إرتكاز رأسى
throttle nozzle**** فوهة إختناق
nut***** صامولة
lock nut******* صامولة زنق

O
oil******* زيت
oil can******* علبة - قمع زيت
oil dipstick***** عصا قياس مستوى الزيت
oil filter***** مرشح زيت
lubricating oil***** زيت التزييت
oil pan***** وعاء أو حوض الزيت - الكارتير
oil pump***** مضخة زيت
oil scraper ring******* حلقة كسح الزيت
oil seal*********** مانع تسرب الزيت
orifice********* فتحة صغيرة
over inflation*** ** نفخ زائد للإطارات

P
packing****** حشو
pad******** مسند-وسادة- لينة
pedal******* دواسة
brake pedal*** دواسة الفرملة
clutch pedal****** دواسة القابض
performance******** أداء
braking performance********** أداء فرملى
periodical********* دورى
periodical maintenance********** صيانة دورية
petrol********** بنزين -بترول
petrol injection********** حقن بنزين
pin****** مسمار- بنز
crank pin******* محور المرفق
piston pin******* بنز الكباس
split pin******** تيلة مشقوقة
pinion*********** ترس صغير - بنيون
pintle********** محور إرتكاز رأسى
pipe************ ماسورة
pipe line********** خط أنابيب - مواسير
piston******** كباس
piston crown********** رأس الكباس
deflector piston************* كباس حارف
piston pin*********** بنز الكباس
piston skirt********* جذع الكباس
pit********** حفرة
pit coal******* فحم الحفر
pitman arm****** ذراع بتمان
planetary* gears****** تروس كوكبية
plate******** قرص
play******* خلوص- لعب
plug**** شمعة - سدادة
glow plug******* شمعة توهج
ignition plug****** شمعة إشعال
spark plug******** *شمعة شرر - بوجيه
plunger******* دافعة
pneumatic********* بنيوماتى - يعمل بالهواء المضغوط
poppet valve******* صمام قفاز
port***** فتحة
power******* قدرة
power stroke******** شوط القدرة - الإحتراق
power train******* مجموعات نقل الحركة
pre combustion***** إحتراق متقدم
pre compression**** إنضغاط متقدم
profile********* شكل جانبى - بروفيل
pull cable******** كبل شد - جذب
pulley******* بكرة -طارة - طنبورة
pump******* مضخة
fuel pump*** مضخة وقود
oil pump****** مضخة زيت
water pump******* مضخة مياه
push rod*********** ذراع الدفع

المصدر
موقع الورشة


----------



## engr.amin (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك يا باشمهندس محمود ، ويزيدك من العلم ويعطيك ويعافيك 
مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يوفقك يا باشمهندس محمود ، ويزيدك من العلم ويعطيك ويعافيك 
مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## mems0 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (16 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي علي مجهودك الطيب


----------



## massra (16 مارس 2010)

اشكرك على مجهودك ولكن لى سؤال يتعلق بشاسيه السيارة الفيات 128 وكيفية علاج اتساعه - اضافة الورد لا تعطى حل دائم بل هو حل مؤقت هل لابد من رفع الموتور واللحام عند العفشجى ثم تربيط العفشة وعمل ضبط زوايا ارجو الإجابة بسرعة من فضلك ، وما هو الحل الأمثل فى رأيك ؟


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (17 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك 000تقبل شكري واحترامي0


----------



## ashraf2011 (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## black88star (14 يناير 2011)

_جزاك الله الف خير ,,على هذهـ المعلومات القيمة جداً_
_مشـــــــــــكــور عوآفـــي_


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو سعد الخطيب (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير أخي مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور على راسي والله


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا..موضوع ممتاز


----------



## mohamed21000 (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## collection_mool (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmed malik (14 يونيو 2011)

وفقك الله مجهود رائع , لكن لو كان في شكل جدول ح يكون اجمل وافيد


----------

